# Xmas dinner



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Normally xmas dinner is a repeat of Thanksgiving dinner. This year I just couldn’t muster up the enthusiasm to do it all over again so close to last months cooking marathon. But I didn’t say anything. Daughter may have felt the same as she decided on lasagna. Im making a pecan pie and big salad. ( if there are no more romaine recalls)

It’s been years since I made a pecan pie. My Karo syrup must be 8 yo so I’ll buy new. 

Fondue xmas eve and breakfast will be bakery rolls and hash browns and eggs. Bakery rolls are almost as good as mine and there’s only so much time in a day.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I discussed with my wife about the excess [food] of thanksgiving and she agreed we should tone it down for Christmas ..... but whether or not she does remains to be seen.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We are backing out even further and have reservation at a local restaurant. It really eliminates the cooking and cleaning which the host family often gets stuck with. We will see how it goes. Note, my wife has ordered the killer pies so we will have desert at her house.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife sure put her foot in her mouth. Her and daughter were on the phone discussing this very topic. Wife: what can I bring? Daughter: this, this and this, I'll email you the recipes. I've never made those before.:vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well ours will be relatively easy and cheap. No in laws or out laws or family or any others. Hormel canned ham, with normal trimmings we have in the panty, boughten dressing I got to chop stuff for and use homemade chicken stock also on the shelf, and something else but I forget what it will be.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter decided to also make chicken parm along with lasagna. I bought tasty fresh mozzarella pearl balls for my salad but she thinks that’s too much cheese. No problem I love them and will snack on them or put in my salad at home. No cheese fondue either. Fine, less work for me. I have fresh green beans, asparagus tips, red peppers, arugula, lettuce, tomatoes, red cabbage, olives, spring onions, sunflower seeds & more for my salad.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh. Went the store at noon for one thing and it took almost 15 minutes to get out of the parking lot back to the main road. Traffic is so backed up. Then daughter sent a text wanting me to stop at the paint store along the way. Not for a million dollars.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One drawback to having the family dinner at a restaurant is "no leftovers". But I'm ready as I have several turkeys in the freezer. I'll see if they will go for a turkey dinner buffet on New Years Eave. One huge casserole dish with sliced turkey and everything else, come one come all.

Should work and I get what doesn't fit in the big dish .

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Went the store at noon for one thing and it took almost 15 minutes to get out of the parking lot back to the main road. Traffic is so backed up



That's why I disliked this time of year back when I was still working. Everybody wanted their homes painted for the holidays so you'd wind up working 14-16 hrs a day and then have to fight the holiday traffic just to get home.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mark, you should have charged extra for a rush job.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Daughter decided to also make chicken parm along with lasagna. I bought tasty fresh mozzarella pearl balls for my salad but she thinks that’s too much cheese. No problem I love them and will snack on them or put in my salad at home. No cheese fondue either. Fine, less work for me. I have fresh green beans, asparagus tips, red peppers, arugula, lettuce, tomatoes, red cabbage, olives, spring onions, sunflower seeds & more for my salad.



I love the fresh mozzarella with prosciutto, tomato and basil as canapes.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We have a prime beef tenderloin ready to cook.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Mark, you should have charged extra for a rush job.


 I've always made more money this time of year but money isn't everything. Even now I don't get in the holiday spirit as much as I once did presumably because of decades of long hours and deadlines toward the end of every year.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Prime beef sounds good. I used to make Yorkshire pudding with good beef roasts. Actually I made individual ones.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Our daughter just sent me a pic of one favorite home baked pie I haven't had for a long time. Lemon pie and I love it. I believe I'll drive 80 miles and have a piece of that tomorrow.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife recently made a frozen orange creamsicle pie. It is my favorite but I rarely get one. I call it Haley’s Comet pie because it only shows up about every 75 years.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

For xmas dinner tonight we're having leftover chuck roast. I may or may not make mixed berry and apple pie today before dinner, but it's not looking hopeful ATM 

The kids are coming over Sunday afternoon so we're doing a boars head glazed ham with green bean casserole and [home made] cheese cake and pecan pie for dessert.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> Well ours will be relatively easy and cheap. No in laws or out laws or family or any others. Hormel canned ham, with normal trimmings we have in the panty, boughten dressing I got to chop stuff for and use homemade chicken stock also on the shelf, and something else but I forget what it will be.


I remembered the other thing I'll be making. That nasty green bean casserole with french fried onions.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, we did the restaurant thing and I do admit, I missed the turkey coming out of the oven and all of the fixings. The family meal is more of a buffet with everyone being able to fill their plate with what they want. The restaurant menu comes with the main selection and 2 side dishes, boring. Next year I'll vote for eating at one of our homes even if I have to cater the meal. 

But it was still a family occasion and for that a total success.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I remembered the other thing I'll be making. That nasty green bean casserole with french fried onions.


I agree!


----------

